# Eagle 20 EW



## jtstar (Jun 26, 2016)

I am wondering if anyone has ever used Eagle 20 EW on their grapes before if so at what rate/mix did you use I believe I have black rot


----------



## terrymck (Jun 26, 2016)

Black rot is a fungus only controlled before the vines break buds. Practice good sanitation and destroy all the "mummys". This is all you can do now. Salvage the grapes you can and plan for next year. Spray with mancozeb before budding. Read the directions carefully and consult your ag extension agent.


----------



## jtstar (Jun 29, 2016)

I know what black rot is and have done my research on it but the question was about Eagle 20 EW I have reread my post several times and that is the only question that I have asked so my question is still about Eagle 20 EW so please reply to the question not the problem


----------



## Poni (Jul 2, 2016)

Hey, they say 6 floz. Per acre. I take this as 100 gallons of water. If ya take 6/100 ya get 0.6fl oz. Which turns out to be 17 mls per gallon. (Im pretty sure)

As for controlling black rot before bud break, that doesnt make sense. You control when shoots are certain lengths etc. Anyhoo.. good luck


----------



## Poni (Jul 6, 2016)

But then again, you do want to clean up mummies and fallen infected grapes at dormancy


----------

